# New emotional Uber ad



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

*



*


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

What a lie


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

This is horse [email protected]#$


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Uber has more than enough drivers. The problem is they keep pissing them off so they quit.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

The word "uberX" is never said, so uber can say any level of income.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

SlowBoat said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I heard one yesterday on KFI am (LA) where the guy was saying "I can go out and make $20 today if I want to or I can go out and make $500."

How many people can actually go out and make $500 "if they want to" today, especially with UberX unless they are super lucky, working a super hot weekend or special event, or they are Superman. And lets not even start with the definition of the word "make" as in gross before anything is taken out right?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SlowBoat said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I guess there's no white drivers in NY.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm catching feelings off this...feelings of nausea


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

In New York they do make good money... Because it's regulated!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

observer said:


> I guess there's no white drivers in NY.


Thank God..


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

SlowBoat said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


She is not even an uber driver,LOL.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> In New York they do make good money... Because it's regulated!


That's what you think, the grass is not always greener, you have no idea what is happening here in nyc.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

More time with your family?!?!?!?! Yeah right....lol!


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

the ad ends with an incomplete partial message "Uber will add 10,000 more jobs in New York City over the next year" the black screen must have been hiding the rest, which says "because at least 10,000 drivers will be quitting"


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> That's what you think, the grass is not always greener, you have no idea what is happening here in nyc.


What are the regulations in NYC? Does the city have a statute that says a vehicle for hire cannot charge anything less than X$? My curiosity is up.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> What are the regulations in NYC? Does the city have a statute that says a vehicle for hire cannot charge anything less than X$? My curiosity is up.


No such thing, uber has destroyed the whole market with their dirt cheap rates, they are out of control, buying politicians and lobbyists left and right, they recently did a two week 3 million dollar add blitz campaign to fight the city council and certain restrictions they wanted to enforce on uber, guess who won.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

they are all actors lol


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

This ad is shit of shit, so stinky


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

"It's the best thing that happened in my life".
What life could have been THAT shitty?


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

SlowBoat said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT SOUNDS LIKE THOSE LATE NIGHT INFOMERCIALS FOR SOME GET RICH QUICK SCHEME ... EXACTLY AS IT SHOULD!!!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

http://www.bizjournals.com/newyork/news/2015/07/16/uber-new-york-city-ad-de-blasio.html


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

http://touch.metro.us/new-york/uber...o-fight-growth-limits/zsJogu---alYUkB48hmDrU/

"Mario" does more PR for Uber than he does driving.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

CT69,

Austin is encountering the same problem. The City Council has no backbone. Broward County, Florida has caved into Uber demands that finger printing/FBI background checks not be done. It seems Uber is getting its way everywhere it goes.

What is the going rate per mile in NYC? Does NY State have a state income tax? If so, what percentage of the gross income after deductions is taxed?

I would like to see what my last run would have netted me.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

SlowBoat said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


^^^
As much as I can't stand DiBlasio, this ad is crap!


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

SlowBoat said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whatcha talkin bout Willis? thought Arnold passed away


----------

